# "Professional" Woodworker Router Bit Set



## jumbojack

I dont know how much of a beginner you are, so if you take offence, I have not intended to do so.
The bits i use most often are 1/4,1/2" and 3/4" straight bits. Second most used are top and bottom bearing pattern bits. Third most used are a set of round over bits. you can pick these up as sets for less than $150. i also have several cabinet door profile sets, but unless you are building cabinet doors you wont need them. Get my top three and you can get individual bits as needed. 
Glad you were not hurt.

j


----------



## runswithscissors

I have had only one bit break on me, but as a result I use 1/4" shanks only when unavoidable. Do be sure that the bit is up to speed before engaging with the wood. Otherwise, you can break bits pretty easily.


----------



## ScottStewart

I feel your pain. When I started I almost bought a set like this. While reading the forums and asking about what I should buy I came across a 7 piece set from whiteside based on a FWWM article. It's available for about $95 on amazon here, and it is a great beginner set.

Thansk for the review.


----------



## Sailor

Sorry to hear about your experience. Even though it sounds like these bits were horrible, you gave them a 5 star rating any way?

I agree with jumbojack, get a smaller more expensive set. I'd check Amazon maybe or see if the woodworking websites (Rockler, Woodcraft) have any on clearance or closeout.


----------



## wbrisett

Wow, I've never had a bit break. If you are looking for an inexpensive set of multi-bits and don't want to mortgage the farm, check out MLCS and American Eagle. They aren't in the same league as Whiteside or CMT, but for those occasions when I need a bit that I'm not going to use often, I generally turn to MLCS.


----------



## Jeff28078

Thanks for the review. Definitely a brand to steer clear of.
A couple of things. First you gave the product a five star rating which means the best. Perhaps a one star rating is better per your review. Second where did you get these bits? It's a brand I'm not familiar with. For me I go with the brands already mentioned but would add Infinity Tools, Lee Valley and a few others. It's always true: you get what you pay for.


----------



## TheDane

Why 5 stars?


----------



## Marty5965

Hope you returned them. Glad there were no injuries. Where did you get them?


----------



## rivox1

Hello Jocks,

Sorry for giving this 5 stars. I have already fixed it to the appropriate rating of 1 star.

These particular bits were purchased at Amazon.com, although since I got them two weeks ago they are out of stock… I have, however, seen them at Lowe's also.

I did return them ona account of ear extremely poor quality!

Thank you all for your recommendations! I will definitely look into them to pick a better set!

JUMBOJACK: I would never take offense from a recommendation that comes from a person trying to help, so thank you!

I do not plan to make cabinet doors just yet, but I will look at the other recommendations.

I'm not an absolute newbie since I've done a few things here and there, but I am definitely new to techniques such as routing.

Thanks again for your comments!


----------



## Mike67

Curious. Which bits broke and what were you doing with them - how deep were you cutting, what kind of wood, etc?


----------



## b2rtch

I have used a cheap 60 or so pieces set from Harbor Freight for years and it served me well so far.
I just look for it, it seems to be no longer available.

This the brand of this set, so that we can stay away?


----------



## rivox1

MIKE67: I wasn't cutting anything exotic, just a standard piece of 2×4 pine from Home Depot. The bits that broke were: 1st, 1/4" straight bit . 2nd, 3/8" Round nose, and 3rd, a 1-1/4" slot cutter with bottom bearing. All of the cuts were at about 12,000 RPM and 1/2" depth.

B2RTCH: Yes, the brand name is just "Professional Woodworker". They come in a wooden briefcase-style box that has a clear top.

I have in fact seen the ones from harbor freight, I never would have thought they were any good. On your recommendation, I'll go buy a set and see how they do!

Thank you!


----------



## sixstring

Yikes. I have the same set which I bought along with my Bosch 2.5hp router over a year ago at Home Depot and my experience has been completely different. I'm a newbie myself, especially using routers. I first started using the flush trim bit (is that what it's called?) to trim the edgebanding on TS outfeed table and aside from being a little sloppy with guiding the router along, the bit and the router did a good job. I've gotten more used to handling the router now and have also used the straight bits to make dados, and the roman ogee and other trim bits for some projects.

I can tell that these bits will not be staying sharp for very long and they overall look shoddy in terms of quality… I'd give it 3 stars for just getting the job done at such a low price while also letting me try out different bits. But I havent had any break on me and I've cut oak, walnut and old growth doug fir so far without any real trouble.

So… I either got lucky or you got real unlucky. Just saying…


----------



## Mike67

Rivox,
It could be that your depth of cut was a little much. A good rule of thumb is to cut no deeper than the shank of the bit. So for these bits, you'd never want to go deeper than 1/4. I've broken a few 1/4 straight bits by ignoring this rule and you can break even a top of the line bit doing it. When using straight bits for mortising and such, try taking several passes at 1/8 inch each to work to the depth needed. I'd especially follow the rule when using your profile bits because they have to remove so much material. Also, because 1/4 inch shank bits can flex when cutting, the less strain you put on them, the less they'll flex, and you'll get a cleaner cut.
Hope that helps.
Mike


----------



## MrFid

Hi there,

Thanks for the review. Negative reviews are often more helpful for the rest of us than the positive ones.

First: Any bit that breaks is dangerous and should be returned from where it came. The only excuse for breaking a bit in my book is that it has gotten so well used and worn that from stresses it cracks. Ideally, inspect bits before chucking them up. Not to sound like the safety police but I am a firm believer that next time you might not be so lucky.

When you route, I consider even half an inch to be a deep cut, especially for a slot cut (fully half the bit in contact with the wood). Maybe not bit-breakingly deep, but deeper than I'd be comfortable with. Maybe others disagree with me, but I'd start with a 1/4" pass, then flush it out with a second pass. Better to take your time than force something. I nearly always take multiple passes with the router.
It's possible that cheap, crappy 2×4s could have caused angst with your bits if they were full of knots (like all the ones I seem to find are). 
ROUTE SLOWLY!! There's no rush. I know that when I started routing I felt that I needed pressure on the cut, and I needed to route fast. Not saying you did this, but let the bit do the work. You should be able to feed stock into the router with one finger (don't feed your finger to the router! ) if you're setting it up correctly.

Please don't take any of these comments as criticisms, just sharing some lessons that I learned (some the hard way!) Thanks again for the review, I'll definitely stay away from these bits.


----------



## b2rtch

Do not go too slowly or you burn the wood, do not force the bit in the cut but move quite rapidly.

I looked at this set with the 1/2" Shank several times.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set45.html

MLCS is a reputed brand


----------



## MR_Cole

got this set for basically the same price you got yours. Has served me very well and has every bit I could possibly need except raised pannel. http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set45.html


----------



## TheDane

I have the MLCS 45-piece set, and would not hesitate to recommend it.


----------



## NormG

Glad no injuries reported, sorry to hear of the breakage. Like has been previously advised, see what would use the most of and purchase those quality bits. As you need others purchase them. It will far cheaper than a visit to the ER


----------



## LepelstatCrafts

I came across this set also on AMZ. I looked around and read a lot of reviews and you aren't the only one that has had this problem. This is a good reminder to keep your hands and feet inside the vehicle at all times.


----------



## mantwi

A guy who works with me has loaned me a set of the bits you are reviewing. So far I've only used the 1/4" and 1/2" round over bits and the cove and bead profile. All have performed acceptably. It sounds like you've been a bit heavy handed, Mrfid is correct you should route slowly. Too slow and you will burn the wood, too fast and there will be excessive chipout and strain on the motor. The only resistance you should feel is the friction on the router base. Get some safety glasses and watch the cut closely, listen to the motor. If it's running too freely speed up if it's sounds like it's in a strain slow down. I'd avoid large bit sets, rarely does anyone need more than a dozen different profiles. It's better to replace mid priced bits often than get every pennies worth out of a high dollar bit. Sure they last a little longer but that doesn't mean they give optimum performance throughout their life.


----------



## ebenewwork

As always, you get what you paid for. When you pay 1$ for a router bit, you can't expect to get PC or Amana quality. Usually, less is better.


----------



## rivox1

Thank you all for your comments!

By now I'm sure that it wasn't just that the bits were lower quality, I'm sure my technique needs improvement!

To those concerned about safety, I take it very seriously! I never do anything without eye, ear, and mouth/nose protection! I bought cheap bits, but i would never buy cheap safety gear! Thanks for your concern!

Thanks again to all for your valuable comments!


----------



## SPHinTampa

Although they are not the highest quality bits out there, I have always had good luck with MLCS bits as a low cost option.

I think the advice on the buying high quality set of bits from Freud or Whiteside for the bits you use most often - e.g. 3 straight bits, 3 round overs, 3 cove bits, 1 dovetail - is very good.

If you want a "fun" set … round out your good bits with an MLCS collection.

My opinion, don't waste your time with 1/4" shank bits. They break, you get terrible results … not worth it.


----------



## RonInOhio

I purchased a new Bosch router , a bench-top table , a lift, etc. I have read reviews in the past that warn against buying these type of bit sets.

Some articles in wood-working magazines address the common question of what type of router bits get the most use. I have decided to go with quality when I purchase bits. Much like saw blades. You really don't want to scrimp 
there.

Thanks for the review, just reaffirms what I have read before.


----------



## troth

I have this set and I think its perfectly fine but they are the 1/2" ones. The bits that you need the most I have just replaced with better quality bits after the other ones crapped out. I like it for the massive selection on the cheap.


----------



## Tennessee

I have a much smaller "Professional Woodworker" set I bought over 10 years ago at a tool show in Pittsburgh. It's performed well as a set, but it is 1/2" shaft. Probably not even out of the same factory after ten years.


----------

